# Lay n play ?



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the basics of a lay n play setup? I know no 3 wheelin or hopping but what else?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

fbss pancake see saw...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

You'll still be able to hop some unless you're running 12 or 24 volts or accumulators up front


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a lay and play set up.....2 pump, 4 batteries. CCE Street Edition with four accumulators.


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweet ride bro n wont it fuck up my frame.by.hoppin it?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I consider my current setup to be lay n play. 3 pumps, 6 batteries, 72v to the nose, 36v to each rear with accumulators, all 3/8" plumbing. Hops a lil f I open slow down. Rolling 3's all day. Plated arches, reinforced upper n lower a arms. 

My girls ride is lay n play too. 4 batteries, 2 pumps, 4 accumulators, 3/8" plumbing, #5 gears.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Bones 87 said:


> Sweet ride bro n wont it fuck up my frame.by.hoppin it?


You'll need reinforcements if you plan to hop. But, that might be for extreme hoppers.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

In my opinion, lay and play setups are never meant to leave the ground and would only have anywhere from 3 batteries to 6 batteries. Any more than that and in my opinion, you are trying to do even a small hop. 

But this does not apply to Mufasa. :biggrin:

A lot of people talk about gears just for lay and play because it will not build the pressure for hopping. This is my reason for that description.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^ I agree with that. my 64 is lay and play and i say that because it goes up n down.. wheels always on the floor, no clowning bullshit.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

to me a lay and play settup ( if thats what you wanna call it) is a settup 2-4 batterys . And just lifts and lowers, no hopping or 3 wheeling, cause the car is too nice for all that.


----------



## antgjr (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a 1985 Pontiac parisienne 4 door on 16x7 pans most wouldn't even consider it a lowrider on here if this is your first juiced car after a while you will get bored and then you will start dropping cash on it so honestly I would reinforce the stress points and box in the frame and get it ready for more than lay and play cause I started off with 2 pumps 4 dumps and 48 volts but after about 2 months I was ordering another pump redoing my battery rack and adding a pistonnot trying to run my mouth but in the end its what ever makes you happy is all that matters whether anybody else likes it or not


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

my lay an play, does Lil hopping an 3 wheel.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> to me a lay and play settup ( if thats what you wanna call it) is a settup 2-4 batterys . And just lifts and lowers, no hopping or 3 wheeling, cause the car is too nice for all that.


x2


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

antgjr said:


> I have a 1985 Pontiac parisienne 4 door on 16x7 pans most wouldn't even consider it a lowrider on here if this is your first juiced car after a while you will get bored and then you will start dropping cash on it so honestly I would reinforce the stress points and box in the frame and get it ready for more than lay and play cause I started off with 2 pumps 4 dumps and 48 volts but after about 2 months I was ordering another pump redoing my battery rack and adding a pistonnot trying to run my mouth but in the end its what ever makes you happy is all that matters whether anybody else likes it or not


I wanna see that ride!


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright so im fuckin confused i can 3 wheel.without a reenforrced frame?


----------



## antgjr (Jun 25, 2011)

You can but you will end up twisting the frame


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

76 g house laying frame


----------

